# Truss Rods for G519 - Or something that will work.



## programmer4hire (Dec 15, 2022)

I am building a Westfield Columbia G519 WW2 tribute bike, but I have not found a set of Truss rods for it. I saw Bergerwerke has upper and lower truss brackets, but not the rods themselves. Can anyone point me to a set of truss rods (brackets would be good too). I'm willing to buy the whole fork if necessary.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2022)

What’s a
G519?
Pics


----------



## programmer4hire (Dec 15, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> What’s a
> G519?
> Pics



It was the WW2 Military Bicycle.





						History
					






					www.bergerwerke.com


----------



## altapat (Dec 15, 2022)

Check this out:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/255865298406?campid=5335809022


----------



## programmer4hire (Dec 15, 2022)

altapat said:


> Check this out:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/255865298406?campid=5335809022



Thanks. I had seen those, but I was hoping for something cheaper, and maybe with the lower truss. Your comment made me finally pull the trigger on them.


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 15, 2022)

I have no idea if these would work, but I have the fork and truss rods from my Ladies 1949 Shelby Flyer.


----------



## programmer4hire (Dec 15, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> I have no idea if these would work, but I have the fork and truss rods from my Ladies 1949 Shelby Flyer.



Thanks, I went with the previous commenters suggestion.


----------



## facair55 (Dec 15, 2022)

The G519 truss rods are slightly different from Huffman civilian and probably others. 
By elongating the bottom of the rods will allow for adjustment. Also, G519's used a HD hub.


----------

